# Lake Oconee power generation schedule???



## reeljustice (Mar 2, 2010)

I've searched quite a bit but NOT been able to discover any website or phone number to check for the power generation and pumpback schedule for Lake Oconee.

I HAVE seen there is a number to call for a recording on at least one of the Georgia Power lakes, but, haven't seen anything on Lake Oconee.

Does anyone know how/where to obtain that information and, if so, would you please share that information?

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't think you'll find this info for Oconee.
No set published records..


----------



## Danny1991 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hunter Haven said:


> Don't think you'll find this info for Oconee.
> No set published records..



I agree. I live on Sinclair and there isn't really a consistent schedule for the water movement.


----------



## reeljustice (Mar 2, 2010)

Back in 1982 or 1983, before there was any development, there was a store near the Long Shoals road where you could get minnows.  Back then, that fella knew a guy would worked in the power generation part of the dam and he usually alerted the store owner as to when power generation was planned.

I didn't know if anything "official" was ever set up by Georgia Power.  As you can see, it has been a "few" years since I fished the lake.

I have a couple of sources within Georgia Power.  If I'm able to find anything out, I'll let everyone know.

Thanks for your help.

Sincerely,

Joel


----------



## jmwall79 (Mar 2, 2010)

I called last summer because we were on some fish that bit real good when the water was moving. They didnt tell me anything and pretty much told me they wouldnt let you know. If you know someone maybe they will but I had no luck. All the lakes in alabama will print a schedule but I havent had any luck in mid Ga.


----------



## reeljustice (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't know how good this will be, BUT, I signed up for Doug Nelms subscription service.  While he says he definitely can't predict, he is on the water daily and says he will notify of water movement and any apparent pattern of daily generation.  Will see if that helps.


----------



## Reel Time (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to let everone know. Georga Power will not tell you when they are going to generate. I have talked with the manager of the Dam and he told me that they do not know when they will open the gates untill they get a call from Atlanta telling them they need power lol. I have made more than one call to the office at the dam, talked with several different people and get the same answer every time. I'm hard headed and keep trying.
   Doug Nelmes is corect about predicting the times they generate. They do get into a pattern and they will stay with it for a period of time.  You can also get some very good information from Doug's sight. He is a good friend and always willing to help fishermen with info. 
   The fish in Oconee are very water movement active. When Georgia Power opens the gates it is like ringing the dinner bell. I always look at the no wake buoy when I am driving over a bridge at the lake. If they are leaning to the dam then they are pulling water and it is time to go fishing. Also keep in mind that they will pump water back into the lake and this is also a good time to fish. Pumping out is better but in will work also. I hope this helps.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 3, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Just to let everone know. Georga Power will not tell you when they are going to generate. I have talked with the manager of the Dam and he told me that they do not know when they will open the gates untill they get a call from Atlanta telling them they need power lol. I have made more than one call to the office at the dam, talked with several different people and get the same answer every time. I'm hard headed and keep trying.
> Doug Nelmes is corect about predicting the times they generate. They do get into a pattern and they will stay with it for a period of time.  You can also get some very good information from Doug's sight. He is a good friend and always willing to help fishermen with info.
> The fish in Oconee are very water movement active. When Georgia Power opens the gates it is like ringing the dinner bell. I always look at the no wake buoy when I am driving over a bridge at the lake. If they are leaning to the dam then they are pulling water and it is time to go fishing. Also keep in mind that they will pump water back into the lake and this is also a good time to fish. Pumping out is better but in will work also. I hope this helps.




Lake Oconee generation (which is sort of misnomer) is determined by an operations center in Alabama.  When and how much water is released is dependent on several things not directly related to Lake Oconee, including the cooling requirements of the coal fired plant on Lake Sinclair, and the cooling requirements of the nuclear plant at Baxley, plus flow requirements for the rivers required of Georgia power.  So if the plant at Baxley needs water, it may come down the Ocmulgee from Lake Jackson today, and down the Oconee from Lake Oconee tomorrow, (that's a over simplification), and that water need has to be projected a week to ten days in advance,  and that's why the locals don't really know.  Quite literally, if it's raining hard in Macon, Ga. Power might not need a much water from Lake Oconee.

Little historical note-- Lake Oconee was originally designed to back up all the way to Athens.  Barnett Shoals dam would have been submerged.


----------



## reeljustice (Mar 9, 2010)

*The Alabama Power site with Al Lake generation schedules*

Just a bit of an update.  I did speak to a couple different people relatively high up in Georgia Power management.  They said pretty much the same things as stated by Reel Time and Twentyfive Ought Six above.

One said that there was a computer in Alabama which determined needs for watts and polled each power production facility computer in the Southern Company system to see which could provide that wattage at the cheapest price at the given moment and that is the facility which provided the wattage needed.  

Another said that Oconee generated when it could get the best price for it's energy.

Both are based upon the economics of production/sale in essence.

Soooooooo, guess we won't know.

*Interesting though that you can go to Alabama Power Lakes Generation Schedules and get the generation schedules for a multitude of Alabama Power lakes.*

So, if you are fishing Alabama, this is a great site to let you know when they will be generating power on a given lake in Alabama.


----------



## marchse (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RockyS (Jun 7, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Little historical note-- Lake Oconee was originally designed to back up all the way to Athens.  Barnett Shoals dam would have been submerged.



Where did you learn this?  Not that I'm doubting or anything but that would have made the Oconee River huge.  Barnett Shoals Dam is easily 15-20 feet high or higher.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 7, 2010)

RockyS said:


> Where did you learn this?  Not that I'm doubting or anything but that would have made the Oconee River huge.  Barnett Shoals Dam is easily 15-20 feet high or higher.



I was in Athens when the original design of the lake was proposed.  I don't know how familiar you are with Athens/Clarke County but the residents of Red Fox Run off Barnett Shoals, which included a couple of law school professors, organized to oppose the lake, which would have backed up over their properties.

The very head of the lake would have been at Heyward Allen car dealership on the Atlanta Highway.

All sorts of other information.  I acquired some property on Highway 15 below Watkinsville, and my neighbor who owned property adjoining property at the time has drawings that show the lake backing up to his property, six about 2-3  miles from the river as the crow flies..

I've discussed it several times with the Curtis family that owns the sandpit (and Iron Horse), which would have to have been taken (and paid for) by Ga. Power.

I also obtained the original lake outline to investigate some land purchases for my family in Greene County as an investment opportunity at the time. Regrettably, my father didn't see how anyone would drive that far out in the country -- i-20 not being completed at the time.  Land in the Reynolds Plantation area was going for about $450/acre at the time.  

The original plan for Lake Oconee was for it to be substantially larger than Lake Sinclair.


----------



## RockyS (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool, I didnt know that.  The first time I went to Barnett Shoals dam was @2-3 months ago when the white bass were running.  We put in at Dyar's pasture and run all the way.


----------



## ranger374 (Jun 21, 2013)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I was in Athens when the original design of the lake was proposed.  I don't know how familiar you are with Athens/Clarke County but the residents of Red Fox Run off Barnett Shoals, which included a couple of law school professors, organized to oppose the lake, which would have backed up over their properties.
> 
> The very head of the lake would have been at Heyward Allen car dealership on the Atlanta Highway.



that would have been sweet -- then we would not have to drive an hour or more to get  to a boat ramp.


----------



## ScottA (Jun 27, 2013)

If one of the uses of the water release is for cooling at Plant Branch on Sinclair, I wonder how the eventual closing of the Plant might affect the times and amount of water release?


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jun 27, 2013)

You can call 706-485-2000. That is the number of Wallace Dam. They cannot tell you when they will be generating but depending on who is on duty at the time they can tell you if they are generating or maybe give you a hint when they may start generating. I have called the dam several time and most of the guys down there are pleasant to talk too. I called the other night and was told quite rudely that they could not give out that information. Kinda like it was a national security secret or something.


----------



## bigfishheads (Jun 27, 2013)

I have friends who work at Wallace and basically all the info you are hearing is true. Wallace is a grid dam, and it is really easy to put it on line, compared to other types of dams. This is why sometimes they will only run it for an hour and then shut it down. But honestly, NO ONE in Georgia knows when they will generate. The order does come from Birmingham from someone watching the grid. Mark is right, Andy is right, you can call the dam and they will tell you if they are presently generating. But they won't tell you if and when because they don't know. However.........during the hot summer months a pattern will typically form and we try to base our fishing around those "projected times". Right now during the week they have been releasing water in the early afternoons. Saturdays and Sundays are a crap shoot. ALso, I gotta look, cause thought I changed that paragraph on my website about generation schedules  WAIT, just saw the date and realized that was 3 years ago when this was posted. Make more sense now.


----------

